# Dog Guard for Smart Car ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

I am looking to put a dog guard in my Smart Car - looked at Argos/Halfords but I am concerned about securing any guard on the glass roof as I heard they can crack ! A net might work as my dog is well behaved & won't chew it but if left alone may try & climb in the front seats ! 

Thanks Captain Bligh


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Bumped - Woof


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Could only find these:

http://www.cardogguards.co.uk/dog_guards_store/SMART_FORTWO_COUPE_07_On_CAR_DOG_GUARDS.html

Colin


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

camallison said:


> Could only find these:
> 
> http://www.cardogguards.co.uk/dog_guards_store/SMART_FORTWO_COUPE_07_On_CAR_DOG_GUARDS.html
> 
> Colin


Thanks - but this one would put pressure on the glass roof ?

Looks like a net would be favourite !


----------

